# Here it is! Ocean One Vintage Chronograph!



## Jeffwb65

Wow, I wish I could get one. Gonna be on my Christmas list for sure. Love the "Paul Newman Daytona" style sub-dials.

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...rce=Email marketing software&utm_term=Details


----------



## TheJackel2013

Just ordered. Been waiting for Steinhart to do this Newman Daytona for a long time......


----------



## mitchjrj

Interesting. A fairly blatant "homage" to the Daytona. I did a quick search and looks like a 6264/Newman with a few tweaks (flipped running seconds/chrono minutes subs for instance). The Rolex experts will know for sure. Don't know if it will attract or put off but it's bigger than the real deal at 42mm. That's fine by me as it's pretty much butter zone size. What I can't swallow is the thickness. 18mm?!!









I understand it's a modular chrono, but nevertheless that is an incredibly thick piece. My Deep Blue Recon is 16mm. This spec alone takes it off the table for me. Although that opinion may change if/when they release a panda. Too bad as it's beautiful and the only way I would ever see the vintage Daytona style on my wrist.


----------



## mitchjrj

TheJackel2013 said:


> Just ordered. Been waiting for Steinhart to do this Newman Daytona for a long time......


I'm looking forward to the wrist shots surfacing.


----------



## Watchfreek

mitchjrj said:


> I'm looking forward to the wrist shots surfacing.


I posted some in the other thread.....


----------



## ZIPPER79

It's killer, but where's the date?????


----------



## mitchjrj

Watchfreek said:


> I posted some in the other thread.....


Which?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

mitchjrj said:


> Which?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=34209634


----------



## heatscore

mitchjrj said:


> Interesting. A fairly blatant "homage" to the Daytona. I did a quick search and looks like a 6264/Newman with a few tweaks (flipped running seconds/chrono minutes subs for instance). The Rolex experts will know for sure. Don't know if it will attract or put off but it's bigger than the real deal at 42mm. That's fine by me as it's pretty much butter zone size. *What I can't swallow is the thickness. 18mm?!! *
> 
> I understand it's a modular chrono, but nevertheless that is an incredibly thick piece. My Deep Blue Recon is 16mm. This spec alone takes it off the table for me. Although that opinion may change if/when they release a panda. Too bad as it's beautiful and the only way I would ever see the vintage Daytona style on my wrist.


Judging by the photo, a great deal of thickness is in the bubble crystal. If that's the case, the watch won't look or feel 18mm thick. Might be worthwhile to email them and ask for the actual case thickeness (caseback to top of bezel).


----------



## phthano

Stacked chrono, aww. But a top grade movement! Would prefer a 7750. Other than that it's cool.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

ZIPPER79 said:


> It's killer, but where's the date?????


Where it BELONGS - on your iPhone, or in your memory, but categorically NOT on the dial of your watch - ESPECIALLY not on a chrono!


----------



## sefrcoko

TheGanzman said:


> Where it BELONGS - on your iPhone, or in your memory, but categorically NOT on the dial of your watch - ESPECIALLY not on a chrono!


Lol...or on another watch that suits those of us who prefer dates . To each their own!


----------



## Chasen KM

Not bad, personally I dislike this domed glass they use. If this goes Panda I'll be in for one.


----------



## Broten

The dome is 50% too tall. Same for Ocean One Vintage.


----------



## thepress83

Out of stock already?


----------



## eroc

18mm thick? Great Scott!!!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Hmmm...
Many different area!
;-)


----------



## MrDagon007

Ed.YANG said:


> Hmmm...
> Many different area!
> ;-)


Depends what you compare with!


----------



## jaspert

Ed.YANG said:


> Hmmm...
> Many different area!
> ;-)


And you chose a bad fake to compare with the homage ......


----------



## sticky

I prefer my watches to have a date if poss but if it ain't got one it's not a problem.


----------



## Toothbras

Holy cow that's a thick watch


----------



## 92gli

The art of a real daytona is that it's not thick. This dial is a nice homage but I'll never buy something this thick.


----------



## andyk8

Seems to be a lot of people out there with puny wrists! 

Regardless of the thickness this is still probably the best Daytona homage available and will sell in big numbers.


----------



## BrandonR

I had high hopes for this one, but it just doesn't do anything for me...I'm probably in the minority though. 

Maybe my feelings will be swayed once I start seeing some reviews and wrist-shots. I have some rather thick watches (PO 9300 chrono), but this type of vintage feel doesn't work well with a case that thick, IMHO.


----------



## sefrcoko

andyk8 said:


> Seems to be a lot of people out there with puny wrists!
> 
> Regardless of the thickness this is still probably the best Daytona homage available and will sell in big numbers.


...I'm not sure that 18mm being too big for some people automatically means they have "puny" wrists . It's still 18mm but very nice for sure.


----------



## JerylTan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheGanzman

Being the tinker*ck that I AM, I'm already thinking not only a less high sapphire domed crystal, but maybe also a lower profile caseback if possible. That was a "trick" that someone figured out for the Armida A9 - putting a Seiko caseback on it lowered its height profile ~2mm, though I'm not sure if such a thing is possible on this one. If it IS, between the crystal change & a caseback change, you might be able to get it down to around 13-14mm, or "livable"...


----------



## Murdoc370

JerylTan said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


MOOOOOORE Pics, please!


----------



## Eodtech

I just ordered it ..!! I think it looks awesome and will be a wonderful addition to my Steinhart collection. Thick or not, I am going to enjoy wearing it. After all, thats what its all about, wearing what YOU like, right? Plus, I can't wait until if/when the Panda version arrives. That will be an amazing duo seen side by side, if that ever happens. 

I have never worn a watch that thick before, but I can't wait to get this one on my wrist :-d


----------



## raymansg

Would have loved to get it but I'm not getting the 'wow' with this one. Its nice but its a little familiar. Hopefully, there is another before Christmas, it won't be like Christmas if I don't get something from Steinhart this season.


----------



## jaspert

JerylTan said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Nice. 
More pic please, preferably wrist shot with side profile if possible.


----------



## TJ Boogie

I'd love to see Gunter do a Daytona ice blue homage dial for this.

The classic panda look is proven and timeless, needless to say.


----------



## fetasigma

Why you wouldn't just go with the alpha and save a lot of cash in this case, with a much thinner watch I don't know. Build quality is pretty good on these as long as you immediately throw the bracelet in the trash



Or as a panda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerylTan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## raze

Finally drilled lugs!


----------



## MrDagon007

fetasigma said:


> Why you wouldn't just go with the alpha and save a lot of cash in this case, with a much thinner watch I don't know. Build quality is pretty good on these as long as you immediately throw the bracelet in the trash
> 
> 
> 
> Or as a panda
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What movement is in that Alpha?


----------



## Watchfreek

Dagon said:


> What movement is in that Alpha?


Aside from build quality, upon which I cannot comment because I've never seen those in person, they use a much inferior and cheaper Sea-gull movement...and their logo is pretty fugly and cheap...'nuf said...😊


----------



## yankeexpress

Not competition as they quartz


----------



## Watchfreek

now, seriously?


----------



## fetasigma

Dagon said:


> What movement is in that Alpha?


It uses the seagull st-19 wich is a derivative of the Venus 175 Swiss movement or a hand wind column wheel chronograph. It is a tried and tested movement based off of a Swiss design that was sold to the Chinese back in the early 60's. Seagull is one of the best movement manufactures in china and the quality is actually very nice on these. Cost for one varies but can be had for as little at 160 usd or sometime even less on eBay,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

sticky said:


> I prefer my watches to have a date if poss but if it ain't got one it's not a problem.


The thing missing from this steinhart is applied hour indices. Definitely would have improved the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

fetasigma said:


> It uses the seagull st-19 wich is a derivative of the Venus 175 Swiss movement or a hand wind column wheel chronograph. It is a tried and tested movement based off of a Swiss design that was sold to the Chinese back in the early 60's. Seagull is one of the best movement manufactures in china and the quality is actually very nice on these. Cost for one varies but can be had for as little at 160 usd or sometime even less on eBay,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to the official Alpha website it is a Sea-gull SG2903. AFAIK the ST19 only has a two subdial complication - I know, I have two watches with it. Sea-gull movements are prone to significant positional errors, unless of course you just want to use it as a desk clock but are also flimsy - I've damaged two from a mere bump. In this case you get what you pay for. So don't fall for all that glamorous history (what you said was factually incorrect but that's beyond this discussion) and associations with Venus (assuming the SG2903 is even related to that) and the price. I know an ex-executive of Sea-gull and he too admits that sea-gull quality is still inferior to that of the Swiss. It depends on whether you want a disposable watch (in which case I'd rather get a Swatch), or something you can enjoy for a lifetime.


----------



## Watchfreek

RustyBin5 said:


> The thing missing from this steinhart is applied hour indices. Definitely would have improved the look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're there, tiny ss (chromed?) pointy bits along the edge of the dial, just like the original PN 6241.


----------



## MrDagon007

fetasigma said:


> It uses the seagull st-19 wich is a derivative of the Venus 175 Swiss movement or a hand wind column wheel chronograph. It is a tried and tested movement based off of a Swiss design that was sold to the Chinese back in the early 60's. Seagull is one of the best movement manufactures in china and the quality is actually very nice on these. Cost for one varies but can be had for as little at 160 usd or sometime even less on eBay,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I have a 1963 with st19. It has 2 subdials. Do you imply that there is an st19 variant with 3 subdials? How would it be called?

Regarding quality: mine works well enough but many find it a fragile movement with qc issues. The steinhart will definitely be statistically more reliable, of course at a higher cost.

EDIT: my tapatalk had strangely not updated so I missed watchfreek's comprehensive answer.
I currently think that if i am on a tight budget not reaching the reasonable steinhart price, then I'd rather buy this ultra reliable quartz approach to a generic daytonaish look:


----------



## Watchfreek

Dagon said:


> Thanks. I have a 1963 with st19. It has 2 subdials. Do you imply that there is an st19 variant with 3 subdials? How would it be called?


SG2903?


----------



## MrDagon007

Watchfreek said:


> SG2903?


Thanks, somehow my forum reader app had not updated, making me miss your reply.


----------



## Watchfreek

Dagon said:


> Thanks, somehow my forum reader app had not updated, making me miss your reply.


ST19 used as the base, not an ST19 as such. In any case you know my experience and opinion on these movements already...


----------



## fetasigma

Dagon said:


> Thanks. I have a 1963 with st19. It has 2 subdials. Do you imply that there is an st19 variant with 3 subdials? How would it be called?
> 
> Regarding quality: mine works well enough but many find it a fragile movement with qc issues. The steinhart will definitely be statistically more reliable, of course at a higher cost.
> 
> EDIT: my tapatalk had strangely not updated so I missed watchfreek's comprehensive answer.
> I currently think that if i am on a tight budget not reaching the reasonable steinhart price, then I'd rather buy this ultra reliable quartz approach to a generic daytonaish look:


The third subdial is a continually running 24 hour counter on the alphas. I have had one and my son currently wears it and he hasn't beat it up to the point where it doesn't work yet. I personally don't think they are much more fragile than a modular movement. If you are getting into this type of money anyway(with the steinhart). I think looking at something with some heritage like a used speedmaster or speedmaster reduced would be a better use of your dollars. Now that would be a lifetime watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

That is a very valid point, saving a bit longer for a used good condition speedmaster will probably give more satisfaction.


----------



## Watchfreek

fetasigma said:


> If you are getting into this type of money anyway I think looking at something with some heritage like a used speedmaster or speedmaster reduced would be a better use of your dollars. Now that would be a lifetime watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate the concept of being pennywise and there's nothing wrong with that. I'm just saying you're not comparing apples with apples. I'm not sure how much the Speedmaster Reduced goes for but for under USD1k? I've just spent an equivalent amount of this watch just on repairing my 20 year old Speedmaster Pro, so no, buying a used Speedmaster (also unlikely to be in the same ballpark cost of the watch in question to acquire anyway) aren't comparable alternatives. At least the Omega 861 is still salvageable (and supported) after all these years. A Steinhart has the advantage of a reliable (and fully supported) generic movement and retains decent resale value. But for me, the Alpha logo is enough to steer me away from that brand.


----------



## mjmurphy926

Watchfreek said:


> According to the official Alpha website it is a Sea-gull SG2903. AFAIK the ST19 only has a two subdial complication - I know, I have two watches with it. Sea-gull movements are prone to significant positional errors, unless of course you just want to use it as a desk clock but are also flimsy - I've damaged two from a mere bump. In this case you get what you pay for. So don't fall for all that glamorous history (what you said was factually incorrect but that's beyond this discussion) and associations with Venus (assuming the SG2903 is even related to that) and the price. I know an ex-executive of Sea-gull and he too admits that sea-gull quality is still inferior to that of the Swiss. It depends on whether you want a disposable watch (in which case I'd rather get a Swatch), or something you can enjoy for a lifetime.


I have 2 of these Alphas and I have to say that I tend to agree that the overall quality is not near that of something like a Steinhart. That being said, I've had mine for many (maybe 8 or 9) years and they still work perfectly, but that is with very little use. In fact, they haven't seen the outside of my watch box for a couple years until I took them out today when I saw this post. I didn't pay anywhere near $170 for mine. I think they were going for about $60 - $70 back then. I consider them mostly a novelty, but since I pulled them out, I'll probably wear the panda for a couple days now.

I'm waiting to see if a panda version of the Steiny comes out, then I'll grab one.

My Alphas:


----------



## Watchfreek

Can you adjust that 24 hour sub dial at 6 independently of the main time like a GMT watch? A GMT Paul Newman homage.... That's gotto be a bargain for around $100!


----------



## mjmurphy926

Watchfreek said:


> Can you adjust that 24 hour sub dial at 6 independently of the main time like a GMT watch? A GMT Paul Newman homage.... That's gotto be a bargain for around $100!


Unfortunately, you cannot. It only adjusts while setting the time.


----------



## fetasigma

Nope, just a 24 hour subdial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Pity, but creative use of dial real estate nonetheless.


----------



## TheGanzman

I had one of those Alpha "Paul Newman" Chronographs - could NOT get rid of it FAST enough! That thing is a "weak sister" to any REAL 3 sub-register chronograph in my NOT so humble opinion...


----------



## dtrain

Epic gorgeousness. Can't believe that height though! Racetimer sits proud at 16, can hardly imagine 18mils.


----------



## RustyBin5

mjmurphy926 said:


> I have 2 of these Alphas and I have to say that I tend to agree that the overall quality is not near that of something like a Steinhart. That being said, I've had mine for many (maybe 8 or 9) years and they still work perfectly, but that is with very little use. In fact, they haven't seen the outside of my watch box for a couple years until I took them out today when I saw this post. I didn't pay anywhere near $170 for mine. I think they were going for about $60 - $70 back then. I consider them mostly a novelty, but since I pulled them out, I'll probably wear the panda for a couple days now.
> 
> I'm waiting to see if a panda version of the Steiny comes out, then I'll grab one.
> 
> My Alphas:
> View attachment 9570650


In comparison to the steinhart , what is the alpha's height compared to steins 18mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

RustyBin5 said:


> In comparison to the steinhart , what is the alpha's height compared to steins 18mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I can see its 14?? Is that cos it's 7760 hand wind with no rotor on the alpha?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8

RustyBin5 said:


> is that cos it's 7760 hand wind with no rotor on the alpha?


A 7760 hand wind in an Alpha? LOL


----------



## Watchfreek

andyk8 said:


> A 7760 hand wind in an Alpha? LOL


If only....


----------



## mjmurphy926

RustyBin5 said:


> In comparison to the steinhart , what is the alpha's height compared to steins 18mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By my calipers, it measures 15.3mm thick, bezel dia is 39.5mm, and lug to lug is 48.5mm.


----------



## mjmurphy926

RustyBin5 said:


> From what I can see its 14?? Is that cos it's 7760 hand wind with no rotor on the alpha?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah...Definitely not a 7760. It's a Seagull movement. Alpha calls it ST1903:








I just want to reiterate that anybody contemplating buying an Alpha Newman with the expectation that it may be a downsized option to the bulky Steiny and expecting it to be anywhere near the quality of the Steinhart, is setting themselves up for major disappointment. Although I have not held this particular Steinhart model in my hands, I have held others and the cheap Chinese Alpha can't hold a candle to the Swiss precision and build quality of a Steinhart.

Like I said in an earlier post, I consider my Alphas as novelty watches. I got mine many years ago for well under $100 each. With today's price of approximately $170, I personally wouldn't pay that, but that's just my opinion. It seems like they still sell many at that price.


----------



## RustyBin5

andyk8 said:


> A 7760 hand wind in an Alpha? LOL


Ok smart ass . Seagull hand wind but the statement stands due to reduced thickness cos no auto wind rotor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

mjmurphy926 said:


> Yeah...Definitely not a 7760. It's a Seagull movement. Alpha calls it ST1903:
> View attachment 9576770
> 
> 
> I just want to reiterate that anybody contemplating buying an Alpha Newman with the expectation that it may be a downsized option to the bulky Steiny and expecting it to be anywhere near the quality of the Steinhart, is setting themselves up for major disappointment. Although I have not held this particular Steinhart model in my hands, I have held others and the cheap Chinese Alpha can't hold a candle to the Swiss precision and build quality of a Steinhart.
> 
> Like I said in an earlier post, I consider my Alphas as novelty watches. I got mine many years ago for well under $100 each. With today's price of approximately $170, I personally wouldn't pay that, but that's just my opinion. It seems like they still sell many at that price.


I won't be buying an alpha- just enjoying the discussion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden Sites

Will be thinking hard about this watch, might have to be added to collection someday.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ed.YANG said:


> Hmmm...
> Many different area!
> ;-)





Dagon said:


> Depends what you compare with!





jtbr said:


> And you chose a bad fake to compare with the homage ......


Ooopz... Expensive fake!
https://www.blaken.com/en/vintage/paul-newman-daytona

My apologies for not noticing that the attached picture was the modern version of PN.


----------



## YesOk

FYI _anonymousridicule_ on instagram has his watch (from gnomon watches he states). He's posted some pictures/video if you are intrigued. I can't post a link to his instagram due to my post count.


----------



## Dino7

YesOk said:


> FYI _anonymousridicule_ on instagram has his watch (from gnomon watches he states). He's posted some pictures/video if you are intrigued. I can't post a link to his instagram due to my post count.


Wish I had ordered from Gnomon now ( rather than direct from Steinhart ) , would probably have received it already ! Oh well I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## southpaw2280

I ordered mine from gnomon on the 4th and I still don't have one. I think maybe a few folks just got lucky. I think gnomon may even be waiting on stock from Steinhart.


----------



## Chasen KM

Anyone have the Steinhart with decent wrist shots, yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

Chasen KM said:


> Anyone have the Steinhart with decent wrist shots, yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out the instagram link of this guy. He has a few shots and video of the watch, including some wrist shots.
Someone mentioned him a few posts back.

https://www.instagram.com/anonymousridicule/


----------



## southpaw2280

Thought I would add some of mine as it just delivered today. I have not sized the bracelet yet, so it appears loose in some photos. It's big, but I think most can pull it off. My wrist is 7-1/4" just for ref.


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## southpaw2280

Anyway, first impression of the watch is that it is much more stunning in person. The crystal is tall/big, but almost gives the dial a cool 3D effect. Overall, I'm happy. I'm off to tinker with the movement and try some different bands and size the bracelet.


----------



## WhiteCat

Thanks for sharing; beautiful piece.


southpaw2280 said:


> Anyway, first impression of the watch is that it is much more stunning in person. The crystal is tall/big, but almost gives the dial a cool 3D effect. Overall, I'm happy. I'm off to tinker with the movement and try some different bands and size the bracelet.


----------



## watchlover7023

I was 50-50 on this. But ordered one after your wristshots. Thank You.


----------



## Watchfreek

southpaw2280 said:


> I'm off to tinker with the movement...


Congrats. Looks great on you. Makes me yearn more for the arrival of my black dialed one. But be careful with the DD module. I've been told they're a real b1tch to fix and the only efficient way to fix them is to replace the entire module...


----------



## southpaw2280

Thanks!


----------



## southpaw2280

watchlover7023 said:


> I was 50-50 on this. But ordered one after your wristshots. Thank You.


Wow, thanks. Glad I could help


----------



## southpaw2280

Watchfreek said:


> Congrats. Looks great on you. Makes me yearn more for the arrival of my black dialed one. But be careful with the DD module. I've been told they're a real b1tch to fix and the only efficient way to fix them is to replace the entire module...


Thanks, appreciate it. Ha, I wasn't going to tinker too much. When I took the pics, I only had it for about 20mins, so I had not operated the chrono function yet. Good to know on the movement; thanks for the info.


----------



## Eodtech

Mine arrived a few hours ago from Gnomon. I just opened the package and played with it for a few minutes. My first impression is it's really big and really heavy. Very well built and the quality is what we have come to expect from Steinhart, outstanding. I love the look and the chronograph dials really stand out. They are very easy to read. It is a truly stunning watch and my girlfriend even likes it, which is a first by the way. (She wears her Apple watch everyday)

I can't wait to either size the metal bracelet or get it on something leather. I am leaning towards something other than the metal bracelet for day to day wear, just to shed some of the weight. 

I have a few big/heavy Steinhart watches, a Racetimer, White Shark, Grand Prix etc, but nothing this thick as this at 18mm. I can't wait to get it on my wrist and wear it for a few days. I am sure I will get used to it, because it is an awesome looking piece. A lot more impressive in person for sure. 

My initial thoughts are that I am very impressed with it. I like the look and feel a lot. However, I really want a Panda version though, I think that would be an amazing combo to own.


----------



## yankeexpress

More photos please! Especially the side angles for thickness and from the crown side and the back side. Thanks in advance!


----------



## twintop

Just found a pic of a blue MOP OceanOneVintageChrono. Looks good, but I really would love to see a panda version of this watch.

Pic from Uhrforum.de member Uhura.


----------



## southpaw2280

Here are a few more from different angles to show thickness 
My photos are not the greatest as I only have a tablet to take them on.


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Watchfreek

twintop said:


> Just found a pic of a blue MOP OceanOneVintageChrono. Looks good, but I really would love to see a panda version of this watch.
> 
> Pic from Uhrforum.de member Uhura.
> View attachment 9648442


That's interesting. The one I saw, live, was a lot paler. Pastel blue in fact. Must be just the lighting.


----------



## TheGanzman

I guess I'll just stick with the chrono that *I* have - it "wears" smaller:


----------



## Craustin1

Yeah, if it is mop, it changes with lighting and angle of the watch when you take the picture.



Watchfreek said:


> That's interesting. The one I saw, live, was a lot paler. Pastel blue in fact. Must be just the lighting.


----------



## watchlover7023

Can't wait to get mine form Gnomon too.


----------



## coffindodger

I like the new tapered bracelet


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis

southpaw2280 said:


> Thought I would add some of mine as it just delivered today. I have not sized the bracelet yet, so it appears loose in some photos. It's big, but I think most can pull it off. My wrist is 7-1/4" just for ref.
> 
> View attachment 9642970
> 
> View attachment 9642978


Thanks for the wrist shots. I really love the look but seeing it on your wrist confirms it will be to big for my 7in wrist. Enjoy it! I'll keep my fingers crossed that Steinhart will make a slightly smaller/thinner version one day.... but I won't hold my breath

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Craustin1 said:


> Yeah, if it is mop, it changes with lighting and angle of the watch when you take the picture.


Yup, thankfully mine appears white most of the time but has some splashes of green and pink sometimes when you look carefully 😊 I just didn't expect or hadn't seen the blue one turn out that dark. Having said that, one time I thought a blue one sitting on a desk was the production model (ie appeared almost black from a certain angle).


----------



## 310runner

Wow, it really complements your wrist well. 


TheGanzman said:


> I guess I'll just stick with the chrono that *I* have - it "wears" smaller:


----------



## mjmurphy926

southpaw2280 said:


> View attachment 9648730


Thanks for this shot. I have a couple of the Alphas too and this helps me a lot.

Would it be possible for you to post some sort of thickness comparrison shot with one of the Alphas?


----------



## Tom_ZG

How is the new bracelet and 18mm clasp?


----------



## southpaw2280

Tom_ZG said:


> How is the new bracelet and 18mm clasp?


I really like that the bracelet tapers to 18mm. I wish that Steinhart would make an aftermarket bracelet for their Ocean series that would also taper to 18.

The clasp is same design as the other ocean bracelets, only narrower 18mm. There is a little bit of a space between the top bracelet link and the lug


----------



## mjmurphy926

southpaw2280 said:


> I really like that the bracelet tapers to 18mm. I wish that Steinhart would make an aftermarket bracelet for their Ocean series that would also taper to 18.


Yes. And with the growing number of vintage offerings, a rivet version would be awesome!


----------



## southpaw2280

mjmurphy926 said:


> Thanks for this shot. I have a couple of the Alphas too and this helps me a lot.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to post some sort of thickness comparrison shot with one of the Alphas?


Not sure if this helps. The Steinhart is a lot thicker than the Alpha. It's a beast


----------



## southpaw2280

Here it is on a leather strap. It def cuts some of the weight


----------



## mjmurphy926

southpaw2280 said:


> Not sure if this helps. The Steinhart is a lot thicker than the Alpha. It's a beast
> 
> View attachment 9653098


Yeah, thanks. That helps a lot.

That bezel looks to be way thicker than the Alpha. Is it the photo or does it really look that way in real life?


----------



## watchlover7023

southpaw: what strap is that? I have to order the strap now so it will reach together with my Ocean Chrono.


----------



## daveto

Thanks for the review, it looks great but it is too big for my tiny wrist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasen KM

Cool, thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

Have just received shipping notice from Steinhart , so it looks like these are on the way !


----------



## marc4pt0

Seriously? What the heck. No notice here. 
Trying to stay positive, but I'm very tempted to just say forget it and get my $$ back. Ugh, I don't like feeling so negative. Maybe I should get more sleep


----------



## marc4pt0

Whew, shipping notice received. Now I feel bad about emailing them for a refund possibility. Patience is a virtue that leaves the building when one is up all night with a newborn I suppose. Sorry Steinhart!


----------



## bottom of the ninth

Mine landed here in the US today. Very well made and not any thicker then my DSSD. These are very quick and dirty pics


----------



## Eodtech

Hi All -

I need a good recommendation for a black leather two piece band for mine. (Not a fan of the deployment clasp) I like the one above very much, but I would like it a bit darker so it matches the bezel a little more. Any one have pic's or a place I can look for one?

Thanks in advance, Bob.


----------



## twintop

take a look at heuerville straps https://heuerville.wordpress.com/heuerville-straps/coal-oiled/









or, for a more affordable option look at watch gecko https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-vintage-racing.php


----------



## Watchfreek

bottom of the ninth said:


> ...... Very well made and not any thicker then my DSSD....


Congrats. Also a very interesting observation. I never bothered to measure the DSSD until you mentioned it. The Steinhart somehow looks thicker than the DSSD, so I just assumed it is. Perhaps it's the straight edge on the bezel or perhapsy light colored dial has an effect (will know when my black one arrives). In fact most of the two watches' dimensions are very similar - L2L, outer width at the lugs etc but both have a very different feel to them imo (ignoring the fact that one is a chrono and the other not).

I was thinking of doing that style of rally strap too. Thanks for sharing. I've tried the other style of rally strap with the 3-4 large holes running down the middle. It doesn't look too bad too.


----------



## Carajio

bottom of the ninth said:


> Mine landed here in the US today. Very well made and not any thicker then my DSSD. These are very quick and dirty pics


Thats a nice looking watch! I think I actually like the watch more in your wrist shots than those from the product shots.

*Save**Save*​


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

Just got my tracking number. Happy dance has begun.:-!

I missed the first batch as I had to think about it and they were gone before I said "Yep, I'm getting one". I got in on the 2nd set of availability and it was about 2 weeks from order/payment to tracking number. I was starting to have thoughts about emailing for an update when I got my tracking number.

This will put a 3rd Steinhart in my safe and it should scratch that Newman itch until Steinhart releases a panda dial version and I have to buy another one.:-d


----------



## Dino7

Received mine today , is a georgeous watch for sure , also doesn't seem as high as the initial pictures made it look .
However it's going back to Steinhart as the chronograph starts with the pusher but will not stop , so must have some sort of fault with the pushers ( and yes they are unscrewed fully !) . Really p1ssed off as I would have thought very basic quality control would have checked the chrono starts/stops/resets properly before the watch gets shipped.
Oh well as I have had quite a few watches from Steinhart in the past ( that have been perfect with no QC problems ) I must have been due a duff one , will get to see how good there after sales service is now I guess !


----------



## marc4pt0

Got mine yesterday morning. Received a call from FedEx the day prior inquiring on some specifics regarding the watch. Sounds like I might be hit with a tariff come soon. 
Dig the watch, not as tall as I had come to fear after reading to much here on the forum.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

I got a call from Fedex yesterday, it appears Steinhart didn't include the customs form with my watch so I'm hung up in Memphis TN for now.
I emailed Steinhart and they sent the form to Fedex contact person, waiting for it to break loose now.

Hopefully, mine arrives without any mechanical issues, the paperwork issues are annoying enough.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> I got a call from Fedex yesterday, it appears Steinhart didn't include the customs form with my watch so I'm hung up in Memphis TN for now.
> I emailed Steinhart and they sent the form to Fedex contact person, waiting for it to break loose now.
> 
> Hopefully, mine arrives without any mechanical issues, the paperwork issues are annoying enough.


And released from customs and on it's way... I'll gladly accept a 1 day hangup over a minor paperwork snafu. I know that several Steinhart employees were recently ill and that likely caused the oversight.

New Watch Day Imminent!!!!


----------



## TJ Boogie

That domed sapphire beckons - love it. Exquisite watch. I hope they do a white dial/black sub-dial version, too. I'm new to Steinhart, maybe I'm asking too much.

Regardless congrats to the new owners! I want to join the club soon.


----------



## southpaw2280

love it on the marine officer grey band


----------



## rrrrrlll

Is anybody knows if Steinhart changed the crystal in the newer O1V models (My samples are O1VC & O1L)? Or maybe a newer production batch?

I feel that the newer crystal visually make higher distortion on the dial and give a thicker "white border" on the edge. It make the dial visually smaller. When you look from side, the newer crystal also have thinner matte edge (the unpolished edge).

The new:
















The old:
















Combined for easier compare:


----------



## marc4pt0

Very cool and interesting photos. Sadly that's all the input I have at the moment until I take a look myself. 
Still, cool photos


----------



## Watchfreek

rrrrrlll said:


> Is anybody knows if Steinhart changed the crystal in the newer O1V models (My samples are O1VC & O1L)? Or maybe a newer production batch?
> 
> I feel that the newer crystal visually make higher distortion on the dial and give a thicker "white border" on the edge. It make the dial visually smaller. When you look from side, the newer crystal also have thinner matte edge (the unpolished edge).
> 
> Combined for easier compare:
> View attachment 9721314


Not the case between my OOVc, OOVDTP and OOV - they all have about the same amount of distorted white border. But you are also assuming the exact same crystal is used on all those models (which I understand is the case anyway). As for the amount of unpolished surface exposed, it will also depend on the height of the bezel - the OOVc's is a very different bezel. I can reconfirm when my black dial OOVc arrives. In any case, I don't expect you could make all of them identical, even if they didn't changed vendor etc.


----------



## pk22

Interesting peice. SO many people have been clamroing for smaller watches from Steinhart. I wish they would listen!


----------



## rrrrrlll

Watchfreek said:


> Not the case between my OOVc, OOVDTP and OOV - they all have about the same amount of distorted white border. But you are also assuming the exact same crystal is used on all those models (which I understand is the case anyway). As for the amount of unpolished surface exposed, it will also depend on the height of the bezel - the OOVc's is a very different bezel. I can reconfirm when my black dial OOVc arrives. In any case, I don't expect you could make all of them identical, even if they didn't changed vendor etc.


Yes, I did made some assumptions. I assumed they will unitize the same parts over a few models to be more cost effective. I will be amazed if Steinhart make model specific crystal even they look so similar. And this crystal seem expensive to made.

I first noticed the different when was setting time on my OOVC. I feel more difficult to view the markers than the previous models. And then I find similarity in the O1L.


----------



## rrrrrlll

pk22 said:


> Interesting peice. SO many people have been clamroing for smaller watches from Steinhart. I wish they would listen!


I believe proportion is more important than absolute size. That make me curious about what size and shape is Gunter's wrist.


----------



## Watchfreek

Actually Gunter does not have a very big wrist, probably smaller than mine, at 6.75-7" (which is small compared to a lot of people) but he doesn't have a problem wearing large watches and loves them...and so do I 😊

Yes, rrrrllll, I do believe (but need to confirm) they have used the same crystal and yes they are expensive to make (which makes these watches even better value).

I agree about difficulties in setting the time. On my OOVc it is almost impossible to set the time to the minute because of the lack of contrast (mine is worst with red markers on a black background). I think the length of second/minute markers are actually narrower on the OOVc so the distortion really obscures them when looking at it from most angles.


----------



## rrrrrlll

Lucky me, I have similar wrist size. Maybe that's why I feel the size actually fit me.

I found one trick on setting time in this crystal. Instead on viewing up front. I view it from the outside, the distortion actually enlarge the markers. And use only one eye to align it.


----------



## Watchfreek

rrrrrlll said:


> Lucky me, I have similar wrist size. Maybe that's why I feel the size actually fit me.
> 
> I found one trick on setting time in this crystal. Instead on viewing up front. I view it from the outside, the distortion actually enlarge the markers. And use only one eye to align it.


Haha, yes, that's the method I use too, but still not as easy to read as the others in the range with that same (or similar?) crystal. I agree👍

Some people think the watches are too large, even with larger wrists. There's no golden rule. We all have different tastes and preferences. The world would be very boring if we all like the same things.

(Nice p'shop btw. It would be perfect if you could make the hands join up in the combined pic though 😊)


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

Mine just arrived a few minutes ago, I didn't have any issue setting time. Using natural sunlight and looking down from above I was able to set the watch with no more effort than a flat crystal with double AR in a diver.

After a good number of winds the chronograph functions as expected.

Now the hard part for Steinhart watches... Unreturnable if I remove the plastics. So I let it run after setting for at least a day before tearing the plastics off to ensure the rate is not crazy bad.

Putting it on my wrist with it unsized and plastics still on, the 18mm thickness won't be an issue at all. It seems like it will wear smaller.

If Steinhart put out a panda dial version of this watch, they'll get into my wallet again.:-d


----------



## RoyalRob

So today I received the OOVc...any minutes the OOVL is coming in with the DHL guy.

I made some comparison photos of my other chronos. Noticed a bevel on the new 18mm clasp.
The OOVL is a gigant next to the 116520 Daytona.

Greetings 

RR


----------



## marc4pt0

I'm just impressed your dog stayed still long enough for you to place watches on it _and _ take the pics! Hahahaha


----------



## Watchfreek

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> Mine just arrived a few minutes ago, I didn't have any issue setting time. Using natural sunlight and looking down from above I was able to set the watch with no more effort than a flat crystal with double AR in a diver.


I must clarify that my version is different to the production model and has a red scale on a black background (not white), so the contrast is not the best. Plus my ageing eyes require reading glasses most of the time..... When my normal (black dialed) version arrives, I will be able to confirm if it is just me or my version of the watch.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

Watchfreek said:


> I must clarify that my version is different to the production model and has a red scale on a black background (not white), so the contrast is not the best. Plus my ageing eyes require reading glasses most of the time..... When my normal (black dialed) version arrives, I will be able to confirm if it is just me or my version of the watch.


I recall the photos of your watch, very drool worthy indeed.
I would beg you to use whatever means you can to put the idea of a panda dial into their heads at Steinhart. I'd buy a 2nd of this model if they did a true panda dial.


----------



## Watchfreek

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> I recall the photos of your watch, very drool worthy indeed.
> I would beg you to use whatever means you can to put the idea of a panda dial into their heads at Steinhart. I'd buy a 2nd of this model if they did a true panda dial.


Thanks, but I'm forbidden to post a pic of it otherwise I can show how difficult it is to read the minutes (let a lone the 1/4 minutes/secs) on mine. You might have seen the leaked photo from Instagram though.

I wish I had such influence over Gunter but I have noticed quite a few people expressing interest in a panda dial already. So I will try to convey the message across when I can. As I previously mentioned, if the current offering sells well, the chances of a panda variant is strong, but there's nothing concrete at this point, as far as I am aware. Even if they do it, it is unlikely to happen too soon since their production plan for the rest of the year and the next has already been established.

Meanwhile enjoy your new watch.


----------



## thomisking

marc4pt0 said:


> I'm just impressed your dog stayed still long enough for you to place watches on it _and _ take the pics! Hahahaha


Damn it! I was just about to make that same joke! Get out of my head, Marc.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

rrrrrlll said:


> Is anybody knows if Steinhart changed the crystal in the newer O1V models (My samples are O1VC & O1L)? Or maybe a newer production batch?
> 
> I feel that the newer crystal visually make higher distortion on the dial and give a thicker "white border" on the edge. It make the dial visually smaller. When you look from side, the newer crystal also have thinner matte edge (the unpolished edge).
> 
> Combined for easier compare:
> View attachment 9721314


Very cool composite photo.

I have a O1L and I get the same impression about the domed crystal when compared to my previous O1V.


----------



## 15minprior

Wow, great looking watch but overall case is too tall.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

The case is tall, but I have several chronos that are equally as large / deep.
It honestly 'feels' smaller on the wrist and I haven't had any issues walking through doors yet.

And bonus... mine after 26ish hours was within 1 second of time.gov's counter. I'm OK with those results. Hopefully it continues to be as accurate.
Off to resize bracelet as this is a keeper for me.


----------



## marc4pt0

Looks sharp on that Nato. Wish nato straps would look as good on my thin wrists.
Also dig that crazy eyed pumpkin. That is exactly what my daughter would do if given the chance!


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

marc4pt0 said:


> Looks sharp on that Nato. Wish nato straps would look as good on my thin wrists.
> Also dig that crazy eyed pumpkin. That is exactly what my daughter would do if given the chance!


I'm not usually a nato type of guy, but looking through my 22mm band box it seemed to work.
It didn't sit on the Isofrane so well to my eye which honestly shocked me, I figured it'd likely live on that strap.
Looking at leather options now and realizing I don't have many 22mm leather straps... mostly 24mm and 26mm leathers in my house. I think I'll be ordering up a rally-type strap for it as it seems a natural fit from other photos I've seen.

And my daughter saved her allowance money a few months ago and bought a giant box of googly-eyes off amazon. I believe it was about 10K googly eyes with self-adhesive backs. As you might imagine, every surface in my house that isn't constantly patrolled is googly-eyed within minutes.


----------



## rrrrrlll

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> View attachment 9743346
> 
> The case is tall, but I have several chronos that are equally as large / deep.
> It honestly 'feels' smaller on the wrist and I haven't had any issues walking through doors yet.


I also agree it feel smaller. For the other O1V models, I usually feel the lug are little too small compare to the bezel. But this one, I feel the lug are too bold.

Interestingly, I am suspecting this model have different crystal. I try to shoot with my mobile (I guess you are using a mobile to shoot) to make the dial look the same as your photo. I just can't make it alike. With almost looking from the top, my dial look smaller. And the red markers are shortened:









Then I try to make the red markers look closer to 8:00 edge like yours. I need a lower angle and you can see how much distortion on the dial.


----------



## pk22

rrrrrlll said:


> I believe proportion is more important than absolute size. That make me curious about what size and shape is Gunter's wrist.


That's definitely true. I owned a 42mm steiny that wore smaller than suggested. But imo it was still a little large.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

Some update about my finding on the crystals. Since the O1Vc arrived, I just like it so much that I almost wear it everyday. I am willing to sacrifice my O1V to give the O1Vc a better look. I swap the crystals between the two. The two crystal have the same size and the outer shape are almost the same also. But they seem to have different shape in the inner surface. In the photo below, you can compare the distortion made by the two crystals. The O1Vc crystal give almost a bubble shape to the dial. It make the O1V to have a little of the look of Fifty Fathoms after the swap.

Left: O1V, Right: O1Vc








Here is the undistorted dial of O1Vc. The red markers are actually not that small.


----------



## Timev0id

Hi !

I enjoy the thread and the beautiful pictures !

I got some questions regarding this Ocean One Vintage Chronograph. Im trying to figure out if i can wear this new model or not.

- Steinhart claims its 123g (case). So bracelet is not included, so i guess its 200g+ real weight with metall bracelet ?

- Is the case wider then 48mm including the crown ?

- I see pictures where the crown hangs down to the wrist. I fear the large crown can start dig into the wrist. Anyone noticed it ?

southpaw2280


----------



## Watchfreek

rrrrllll, your determination and courage is most admirable, but I hate to break it to you that all you had to do was to look at both crystals from the side to find that they have a different curvature on the edges (but then, if you look at my two OOVc's they look a little different too) 😜


----------



## Watchfreek

Finally went to pick up my black panda today and without hesitation tried something a bit more sporty - what else is more fitting than a(nother style of) rally strap for the race inspired timepiece🚥🏁😎









I am also pleased to report that the black panda's dial's minute/second red-white markers are a lot easier to read than the SE's red-on-black. However, as rrrrllll has rightly pointed out, the severe distortion of the high domed crystal has shrunken the markers on the edges quite a lot.


----------



## Watchfreek

Timev0id said:


> Hi !
> 
> I enjoy the thread and the beautiful pictures !
> 
> I got some questions regarding this Ocean One Vintage Chronograph. Im trying to figure out if i can wear this new model or not.
> 
> - Steinhart claims its 123g (case). So bracelet is not included, so i guess its 200g+ real weight with metall bracelet ?
> 
> - Is the case wider then 48mm including the crown ?
> 
> - I see pictures where the crown hangs down to the wrist. I fear the large crown can start dig into the wrist. Anyone noticed it ?
> 
> southpaw2280
> View attachment 9813882


TimevOid, I have no issues with the crown but then I don't have any issues with 47mm Nav B crowns that some people seem to have problems with, so don't take it from me on this one.

I have previously posted a pic of my oovc that I weighed with an analog scale. It was around 220g if I recall correctly. Is it heavy? Yes, but I actually love a bit of weight. With a strap it is definitely a lot, lot lighter.


----------



## WhiteCat

Watchfreek said:


> Finally went to pick up my black panda today and without hesitation tried something a bit more sporty - what else is more fitting than a(nother style of) rally strap for the race inspired timepiece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also pleased to report that the black panda's dial's minute/second red-white markers are a lot easier to read than the SE's red-on-black. However, as rrrrllll has rightly pointed out, the severe distortion of the high domed crystal has shrunken the markers on the edges quite a lot.


Nicely done, mate! Beautiful combo.


----------



## rrrrrlll

Watchfreek said:


> rrrrllll, your determination and courage is most admirable, but I hate to break it to you that all you had to do was to look at both crystals from the side to find that they have a different curvature on the edges (but then, if you look at my two OOVc's they look a little different too)


Haha, good point. But I am going to swap the crystal anyway. And I also noticed my O1L have a different crystal. So I guess there are maybe a lot of variations in the crystals though out the O1V series.


----------



## southpaw2280

Timev0id said:


> Hi !
> 
> I enjoy the thread and the beautiful pictures !
> 
> I got some questions regarding this Ocean One Vintage Chronograph. Im trying to figure out if i can wear this new model or not.
> 
> - Steinhart claims its 123g (case). So bracelet is not included, so i guess its 200g+ real weight with metall bracelet ?
> 
> - Is the case wider then 48mm including the crown ?
> 
> - I see pictures where the crown hangs down to the wrist. I fear the large crown can start dig into the wrist. Anyone noticed it ?
> 
> southpaw2280
> View attachment 9813882


Technically the crown sometimes brushes the top of my wrist but I have not had any issues with it digging into the skin. The watch wears very comfortably. I prefer it much more on a leather band as opposed to the braclet. It is much lighter on a band, but you also get used to it on the bracelet as well.

keep in mind with some of my pics I posted, the watch looks bigger in the pics than it actually does in person. watches always look bigger in wristshots and closeups. the overall dimensions are not much bigger than other steinharts. it's just the height. There is a YouTube review of the watch that is pretty helpful (for size comparison) if you search for it.


----------



## TheGanzman

C'mon, panda dial version!


----------



## Watchfreek

TheGanzman said:


> C'mon, panda dial version!


Thought you didn't like the height of the thing?


----------



## Watchfreek

rrrrrlll said:


> Haha, good point. But I am going to swap the crystal anyway. And I also noticed my O1L have a different crystal. So I guess there are maybe a lot of variations in the crystals though out the O1V series.


It is possible that none of the crystals are identical. My first OOVc's is very similar to the OOV's. How does the OOL's compare with your OOV's?

Do you intend to stain the white parts of the dial? That might be cool ?


----------



## rrrrrlll

Watchfreek said:


> It is possible that none of the crystals are identical. My first OOVc's is very similar to the OOV's. How does the OOL's compare with your OOV's?
> 
> Do you intend to stain the white parts of the dial? That might be cool 


I didn't take out the OOL crystal to compare the distortion. I feel it is less bubble than OOVc and more close to the OOV. but the distortion seem more than OOV on the outer part. But it have a wider milky edge as the OOVc.

I personally like to have a less distorted crystal for complicated dial like OOVc. It can be more forgiving when on simple dials. But the distortion will changed the visual size of the dial in proportion to the bezel and case. It make the watch look different.

I don't have any plan to alter the dial of OOVc yet. It just good enough. And again the so called "matt black" dial is actually dark grey. You can see it contrast with the black numbering in the sub-dials. This time I have no complain about not being black. that dark grey just match the style. They should make OVM MK3 with that color. I also ordered some hesalite for the OOVc. it may add some warm to the dial or to rescue my OOV from the bubble face.


----------



## TheGanzman

Watchfreek said:


> Thought you didn't like the height of the thing?


I'm sure that a crystal change, and maybe even a caseback change, could make that more "livable"...


----------



## sefrcoko

rrrrrlll said:


> I don't have any plan to alter the dial of OOVc yet. It just good enough. And again the so called "matt black" dial is actually dark grey. You can see it contrast with the black numbering in the sub-dials. This time I have no complain about not being black. that dark grey just match the style. They should make OVM MK3 with that color. I also ordered some hesalite for the OOVc. it may add some warm to the dial or to rescue my OOV from the bubble face.


Where did you order the hesalite crystal from?


----------



## rrrrrlll

sefrcoko said:


> Where did you order the hesalite crystal from?


A website that selling "watch parts" that start with a letter E.


----------



## jaspert

rrrrrlll said:


> I didn't take out the OOL crystal to compare the distortion. I feel it is less bubble than OOVc and more close to the OOV. but the distortion seem more than OOV on the outer part. But it have a wider milky edge as the OOVc.
> 
> I personally like to have a less distorted crystal for complicated dial like OOVc. It can be more forgiving when on simple dials. But the distortion will changed the visual size of the dial in proportion to the bezel and case. It make the watch look different.
> 
> I don't have any plan to alter the dial of OOVc yet. It just good enough. And again the so called "matt black" dial is actually dark grey. You can see it contrast with the black numbering in the sub-dials. This time I have no complain about not being black. that dark grey just match the style. They should make OVM MK3 with that color. I also ordered some hesalite for the OOVc. it may add some warm to the dial or to rescue my OOV from the bubble face.


I do find my OOL dome to have a little bit more edge distortion than my old OOV with ST movement. It is a minor annoyance.

Looking forward to seeing your OOVc crystal replacement.


----------



## sefrcoko

rrrrrlll said:


> A website that selling "watch parts" that start with a letter E.


Ahh, got it . Thanks!


----------



## Kurt Behm

Too small for me. Should be 44mm.


----------



## UofRSpider

Not trying to be a party-pooper but I cant get into the "homage" watches, which seem to be the Steinhart designs. Stealing the designs of others does not impress me. If you desire a Daytona, save your money and buy one. I would get tired of explaining why I wear a copy of high-end horology...

I'm definitely not trying to offend anyone as they do look well made. Why cant they design their own watches?


----------



## picklepossy

There are many members here that have both a Rolex and a Steinhart. For the value and the price you can't go wrong with a Steinhart. For others they can't justify spending that much for a Rolex. Plus, not many people stair at your wrist or would know what your wearing or even know it's a homage unless your a forum member. Why would it matter what others would say anyways? I don't think anyone needs to justify themselves on why they have it to begin with. Just be happy with what you have.


----------



## Watchfreek

Uofrspider, you obviously have little knowledge of the brand (or even Daytonas), so there's no point explaining why people get into homages, and why THIS WATCH is technically NOT a homage to you. It is clear from your opening and closing statements. 

No offense taken, it was actually rather amusing, evemthough it's a topic that's already beaten to death, even by those who are more factual about it. Please also don't take offense - if you are really interested though, I would suggest doing a lot more research on the brand, their offerings and what they have done in the past. While you're at it, also check out the recent values of 1950's-1960's Rolexes and what they actually look like.

(yes, I own several Rolexes, including a Daytona, albeit one that looks nothing like this one).


----------



## 310runner

The dial is clean and love the dome. I wish my 6.6 inch skinny wrists could handle this one.


----------



## rrrrrlll

Some update on the crystal:

I also took out the crystal of O1L. I can confirm that it is also different from my O1V and O1Vc.

And the hasalite I ordered arrived. I have put it in my O1Vc and posted some photos in the modded thread



rrrrrlll said:


> Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart


----------



## dhodgins

UofRSpider said:


> Not trying to be a party-pooper but I cant get into the "homage" watches, which seem to be the Steinhart designs. Stealing the designs of others does not impress me. If you desire a Daytona, save your money and buy one. I would get tired of explaining why I wear a copy of high-end horology...
> 
> I'm definitely not trying to offend anyone as they do look well made. Why cant they design their own watches?


Steinhart has not stolen anything. Rolex does not own the design; we all do as it is public domain.


----------



## Watchfreek

😊


----------



## Riker

Nice strap mods their & on the bronze Davo...


----------



## Chales132

A question for those of you who have received your O1VC. How does it wear size wise to the other Ocean models. I have been through most of the Ocean range and currenty have the Ocean Dual Time, Legacy and the Bronze. I'm keen to get the chrono to add to the stable just a bit worried about the size - be keen to have your views before I go aheasd and pull the trigger. Cheers.


----------



## Watchfreek

Riker said:


> Nice strap mods their & on the bronze Davo...


I'm surprised not many have done this, if any. It gives the watches a very different look, and another option for the Ocean's endlinks besides the rubber strap. I'm not sure about the integrity of the straps but if the leather at the ends are sufficiently thick it shouldn't be an issue. Perhaps an option you could offer on your straps too James 😜


----------



## Watchfreek

Chales132 said:


> A question for those of you who have received your O1VC. How does it wear size wise to the other Ocean models. I have been through most of the Ocean range and currenty have the Ocean Dual Time, Legacy and the Bronze. I'm keen to get the chrono to add to the stable just a bit worried about the size - be keen to have your views before I go aheasd and pull the trigger. Cheers.


Chales, because of the height of the case, high dome crystal and the stubby pushers it wears a lot chunkier and heavier.

It's dimensions are almost identical to a DSSD if you have a chance see one. However, the case diameter and L2L are identical to the regular Oceans, although because of the thinner bezel it may appear a bit larger. After wearing it for a while, the regular Oceans feel paper thin. On a strap without the end links, it is a lot lighter and doesn't feel as chunky, but still chunkier than a regular Ocean. It really depends on whether you are comfortable with a chunkier watch.


----------



## Chales132

Thanks very much for the feedback. I've tried on the DSSD previously and the size and weight of that were fine. I'd probably put the O1VC on a strap to be fair. Hmm, decisions..



Watchfreek said:


> Chales, because of the height of the case, high dome crystal and the stubby pushers it wears a lot chunkier and heavier.
> 
> It's dimensions are almost identical to a DSSD if you have a chance see one. However, the case diameter and L2L are identical to the regular Oceans, although because of the thinner bezel it may appear a bit larger. After wearing it for a while, the regular Oceans feel paper thin. On a strap without the end links, it is a lot lighter and doesn't feel as chunky, but still chunkier than a regular Ocean. It really depends on whether you are comfortable with a chunkier watch.


----------



## Watchfreek

Chales132 said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback. I've tried on the DSSD previously and the size and weight of that were fine. I'd probably put the O1VC on a strap to be fair. Hmm, decisions..


The good news is, if you are like most of us here, you can use it's 22/18mm bracelet on any other Ocean (your GMT or Legacy). Much better proportioned for them IMO. All you need to do is re-use the original endlinks together with the first center link and it'll fit like a glove.


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> I'm surprised not many have done this, if any. It gives the watches a very different look, and another option for the Ocean's endlinks besides the rubber strap. I'm not sure about the integrity of the straps but if the leather at the ends are sufficiently thick it shouldn't be an issue. Perhaps an option you could offer on your straps too James 


Well done and tastefully done big guy.:-!
if i had this watch, i'd be the 2nd person to try this combo.


----------



## Chales132

Thanks - yes that would definately be a plus for my other Steinys - good point. Cheers.


Watchfreek said:


> The good news is, if you are like most of us here, you can use it's 22/18mm bracelet on any other Ocean (your GMT or Legacy). Much better proportioned for them IMO. All you need to do is re-use the original endlinks together with the first center link and it'll fit like a glove.


----------



## Watchfreek

More strap options 😊


----------



## gdb1960

What is the model number on that Seiko?


----------



## sefrcoko

gdb1960 said:


> What is the model number on that Seiko?


Which? It's a Steinhart thread...


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## mountbatten

I don't know, I think this is a bridge too far in terms of copying famous designs. I hope Steinhart decides to release more models with original designs.


----------



## f3wl

Seriously thinking about buying the panda version. Did anyone who ordered get hit with a customs fee? It's over $800...


----------



## roguehog

Tried it today at gnomon. Really nice . Like the weight. A hefty piece and chunky too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edmicael

Had this for a week , surprisingly it wears comfortably good , the tapered bracelet must have made a difference , i like it . The 18mm covers the backplate to the sapphire glass , not really that tall on my wrist.


----------



## Vadym

How is a movement performing? It's not usual 7750, that everyone knows.


----------



## edmicael

It has the Dubois Depraz module , ran the chronograph for 24 hours after i got it , no issues , hands all aligned after resetting it . Keeps on time sync with my iPhone app so far after 5 days ... will know further after a month's time ...


----------



## Vadym

edmicael said:


> It has the Dubois Depraz module , ran the chronograph for 24 hours after i got it , no issues , hands all aligned after resetting it . Keeps on time sync with my iPhone app so far after 5 days ... will know further after a month's time ...


That is impressive. Hopefully everybody else have similar experience.


----------



## Watchfreek

Can't claim to have perfect accuracy in all of my three, but all within COSC tolerances, as well as being very consistent under differently conditions (temps, angles, use and abuse etc). Continuously tested for up to 6-7 months (since I got the first one). After all, it is a TOP grade movement so shouldn't expect any less.


----------



## blueboy85

hi there, anyone here knows what the lug-to-lug width of the O1VC?


----------



## jatherly

Man I'm so torn on this watch. My all time favorite dial with quality bits throughout, but 18mm! I had the Ocean One Vintage which steps in at 16mm and the Alpha Daytona again at 16mm both were okay but tack on 2 more mm anyone have this concern and get over it when they bought one?


----------



## TJ Boogie

jatherly said:


> Man I'm so torn on this watch. My all time favorite dial with quality bits throughout, but 18mm! I had the Ocean One Vintage which steps in at 16mm and the Alpha Daytona again at 16mm both were okay but tack on 2 more mm anyone have this concern and get over it when they bought one?


Yes -- I've owned an Ecozilla for instance. You *know* that feels like a 20mm tall watch. But the Steinhart OOVC doesn't feel 18mm tall (to me). It also doesn't feel 42mm to me, more 40-41ish (due to dive bezels I'm used to, perhaps).


----------



## Watchfreek

Congrats Todd! Finally got it after the initial drama. Looking good my friend!


----------



## TJ Boogie

Thanks Dave! The people at Steinhart were SUPER nice/easy to work with. I'm going to have to buy the reverse-panda now, too...


----------



## Watchfreek

Haha, why not. I really do believe that they are sufficiently different to warrant having both in a collection. At one point I thought you were going to give up on it. It would have been a pity because I knew how much you looked forward to this and had been super patient. I'm glad to see you with it.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Thanks good brother. I'm so glad I was patient, and let the process work its way out. I've noted what you've said before about the panda not being as conducive to _as many_ strap colors as the reverse-pana, and I agree that both are unique enough to own both. Naturally a pearlescent variant would have been nice, as well


----------



## yankeexpress

As the owner of 6 Steinhart, I am a fan, but this vintage chrono is too thick to wear and very expensive.

This alternative is quartz, 40mm, normal thickness, and affordable..

Speedway 23120


----------



## alpinistfan

mitchjrj said:


> Interesting. A fairly blatant "homage" to the Daytona. I did a quick search and looks like a 6264/Newman with a few tweaks (flipped running seconds/chrono minutes subs for instance). The Rolex experts will know for sure. Don't know if it will attract or put off but it's bigger than the real deal at 42mm. That's fine by me as it's pretty much butter zone size. What I can't swallow is the thickness. 18mm?!!
> 
> View attachment 9549890
> 
> 
> I understand it's a modular chrono, but nevertheless that is an incredibly thick piece. My Deep Blue Recon is 16mm. This spec alone takes it off the table for me. Although that opinion may change if/when they release a panda. Too bad as it's beautiful and the only way I would ever see the vintage Daytona style on my wrist.


I completely agree. Unnecessary thickness on this one. Even if it wore comfortably the size alone would detract from the initial goal (s) of this piece


----------



## ForTheLoveOfWatches

Watchfreek said:


> 😊


I have to compliment you for the beautiful combination you've pulled off there. It gives that 18mm thick case exactly what it needs in order to look proportional. Did you get the custom strap and clasp at Steinhart as well? I am going to buy this watch soon and will definitely want to have it set as you did. Wearing the bracelet daily always leaves marks especially at a desk job and I'd like to spare it from this beautiful one.
Your personal opinion about the watch after few years of use is also more than welcome if you don't mind.
I am new to this forum so nice being on board with you fellow watch lovers.


----------



## Watchfreek

ForTheLoveOfWatches said:


> I have to compliment you for the beautiful combination you've pulled off there. It gives that 18mm thick case exactly what it needs in order to look proportional. Did you get the custom strap and clasp at Steinhart as well? I am going to buy this watch soon and will definitely want to have it set as you did. Wearing the bracelet daily always leaves marks especially at a desk job and I'd like to spare it from this beautiful one.
> Your personal opinion about the watch after few years of use is also more than welcome if you don't mind.
> I am new to this forum so nice being on board with you fellow watch lovers.


Thanks for the comps.

I customized regular straight end straps. Not difficult at all of you're patient and fairly handy. The buckle is just a generic butterfly clasp, as Steinhart does not make a 20mm one that will work on my 22/20mm strap (which just happened to be lying around and is a more common taper) but you can also use Steinhart's 22/18mm croco (or any other 22/18mm straps) with their 18mm deployant buckle if you are particular about having signed buckle for a more oem look, but personally I feel a 22/20mm taper is better balanced for such a bulky case.

There's no denying it is a very chunky case. To me the sheer mass of it is acceptable but to be honest, bordering on the limits. You must decide if you can cope with or get used to that. Personally, i like the wrist presence and don't mind a bit of weight. I get lots of compliments whenever I wear mine (and surprisingly so far, no comments about them being PN knockoffs, lol). A leather strap reduces the weight tremendously, making it noticeably more comfortable to wear but it's still chunky. My GF has been using this combo on her LE version ever since my post here and stll loves it. It gives her a slightly more sophisticated look that allows her wear it with her business attire but is a lot more comfortable than the bracelet. I prefer a more classic look so have stayed with vintage style pilot and/or rally straps on both of mine. Hope this helps and good luck on your decision.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfWatches

Watchfreek said:


> ForTheLoveOfWatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to compliment you for the beautiful combination you've pulled off there. It gives that 18mm thick case exactly what it needs in order to look proportional. Did you get the custom strap and clasp at Steinhart as well? I am going to buy this watch soon and will definitely want to have it set as you did. Wearing the bracelet daily always leaves marks especially at a desk job and I'd like to spare it from this beautiful one.
> Your personal opinion about the watch after few years of use is also more than welcome if you don't mind.
> I am new to this forum so nice being on board with you fellow watch lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comps.
> 
> I customized regular straight end straps. Not difficult at all of you're patient and fairly handy. The buckle is just a generic butterfly clasp, as Steinhart does not make a 20mm one that will work on my 22/20mm strap (which just happened to be lying around and is a more common taper) but you can also use Steinhart's 22/18mm croco (or any other 22/18mm straps) with their 18mm deployant buckle if you are particular about having signed buckle for a more oem look, but personally I feel a 22/20mm taper is better balanced for such a bulky case.
> 
> There's no denying it is a very chunky case. To me the sheer mass of it is acceptable but to be honest, bordering on the limits. You must decide if you can cope with or get used to that. Personally, i like the wrist presence and don't mind a bit of weight. I get lots of compliments whenever I wear mine (and surprisingly so far, no comments about them being PN knockoffs, lol). A leather strap reduces the weight tremendously, making it noticeably more comfortable to wear but it's still chunky. My GF has been using this combo on her LE version ever since my post here and stll loves it. It gives her a slightly more sophisticated look that allows her wear it with her business attire but is a lot more comfortable than the bracelet. I prefer a more classic look so have stayed with vintage style pilot and/or rally straps on both of mine. Hope this helps and good luck on your decision.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information man. For some reason I never received a notification about your reply so I only now see you've replied.

I am really pondering on that thickness. My wrist is good with up to 43mm width but height is a whole other story. Wrist is slim so I'm afraid it wouldn't look proportional. How tall is that domed crystal you think? About 2.5mm?
My daily watch by the way way is 14.5mm tall and I find it at perfect height. Let's say it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me if I'll wear a piece that's a little taller. But really only a little.


----------



## Eodtech

Honestly, the height doesn't bother me one bit, I've never noticed it and thought "Wow, thats really tall" and its the tallest watch I own...

Maybe this pic I took yesterday, totally by coincidence, will help sway you... Lol


----------



## ForTheLoveOfWatches

Eodtech said:


> Honestly, the height doesn't bother me one bit, I've never noticed it and thought "Wow, thats really tall" and its the tallest watch I own...
> 
> Maybe this pic I took yesterday, totally by coincidence, will help sway you... Lol


Great photo. Looked at some of of these plus
many wrist shots but I feel many of the wrist ones don't do justice with this beautiful piece. Make it look bulky. What I need is a photo from in front of the wearer probably. You know not wrist focused but to take a little distance so I'll get a perspective about how it sits on the arm.


----------



## Eodtech

Let me see if I have a pic like that, but I would definitely recommend finding another band for it other than the SS bracelet. The bracelet DID make the watch seem heavy to me. Once I found these leather Steinhart rally bands, its much more manageable and I hardly notice it at all...


----------



## ForTheLoveOfWatches

Eodtech said:


> Let me see if I have a pic like that, but I would definitely recommend finding another band for it other than the SS bracelet. The bracelet DID make the watch seem heavy to me. Once I found these leather Steinhart rally bands, its much more manageable and I hardly notice it at all...


Honestly for me this time I'd like to go with the bracelet. Instinctively, I always go with leather. My modest three watch collection is all leather strapped.


----------



## Eodtech

Well my Dad used to always say, "Variety is the very spice of life..." Not sure what he really meant by that and I am sure Mom had another different interpretation too, Lol... If all you have is leather, then a bracelet sounds like a great Idea...


----------



## Watchfreek

ForTheLoveOfWatches said:


> .......What I need is a photo from in front of the wearer probably. You know not wrist focused but to take a little distance so I'll get a perspective about how it sits on the arm.


Check out post #74 by Southpaw 2280. Maybe those will help.

Yes, the crystal sits at least 2mm tall (from memory - haven't measured mine yet).


----------



## ForTheLoveOfWatches

Eodtech said:


> Well my Dad used to always say, "Variety is the very spice of life..." Not sure what he really meant by that and I am sure Mom had another different interpretation too, Lol... If all you have is leather, then a bracelet sounds like a great Idea...


Haha your father is spot on I have to say.. The difference I guess is that a variety of watches wouldn't get you in trouble.. Till the moment she realizes you splashed a grand on a watch just because you always wanted a vintage looking automatic chronograph 😂 (married man myself).
And yeah, I assumed the bracelet makes it look like an overall thicker watch than most auto chronographs. The leather strap on the other hand, in my taste has a certain downside to it as well - it makes the watch lose some of its charm. Only my opinion though. The way I know myself i'll most definitely jiggle between bracelet to leather strap depending on random mood.


----------

